# Removing Pulsar rear seat



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Does anyone know how to remove the rear seat bottom of an 87 Pulsar? The manual I have is pretty vague and just says to remove the bolts and I don't see any bolts.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

is it anything like the back seat in a sentra?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

its not like the bak seat in a sentra....haha....not even close! but i dont know whow to get them out either.


----------

